# Mountainbike in Cinque Terre



## Vize Jo (16. August 2007)

Tach beisammen!
Meine Freundin will Anfang September nach Cinque Terre auf Urlaub. Ich will das selbstverständlich auch  . Macht es Sinn, die Mountainbikes? Es geht uns nicht um Mördertouren, wir stellen uns halt Erkundungsfahrten von Ort zu Ort und ein paar Abstecher ins Hinterland vor. Oder ist die Idee sinnfrei?: ol: 
Wären ankbar für Tipps...
Danke, Jo


----------



## kritimani (16. August 2007)

griass di,

sinnfrei wäre es das mountainbike daheim zu lassen.
wo seits stationiert - levanto?
wie dem auch sei

http://www.liguriabike.it/liguria/mappe/mappe.html

da findest sicher was du suchst

vü spass
pfiat di
kritimani


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vize Jo (16. August 2007)

Danke für die prompte Antwort - haben noch kein direktes Ziel. Wollen campen, u.U. auch ein bisschen im Hinterland. hast Du da auch zufällig nen Tipp?
Gruß, Jo


----------



## kritimani (16. August 2007)

Vize Jo schrieb:


> Wollen campen, u.U. auch ein bisschen im Hinterland. hast Du da auch zufällig nen Tipp?
> Gruß, Jo



in der CT gibt es anscheinend keine campingplätze, erst wieder ab levanto westwärts (gerade ergoogelt).

pfiat di
kritimani


----------



## _mike_ (25. März 2009)

Hallo,

wir fahren über Ostern in die Gegend und ich habe ausser auf dem o.a. Link noch keine wirklich guten Infos zum Thema Biken in dieser Gegend gefunden, geschweige den GPS-Tracks.

Ist einer schon diese Tracks von http://www.liguriabike.it gefahren oder hat eine gute Quelle?

Danke im Vorraus!
_mike_


----------



## kritimani (26. März 2009)

griass di mike,

hab noch was ausgegraben zur CT (damöchtichauchnochmalhin)
http://www.mtb-forum.it/community/forum/showthread.php?t=102457
musst halt schauen wo du das bücherl herkriegst - da z.B:
http://libreriarizzoli.corriere.it/...n-il_sale_sulle_ruote_.aspx?ean=9788880124412

wennst zurück bist, a kleiner bericht mit a paar fotos hätt schon was..
der jo schreibt an seinem noch immer wie es ausschaut 

pfiat di 
kritimani


----------



## _mike_ (31. März 2009)

Thnx für die Info Kritimani, aber so gut ist mein italenisch leider (noch) nicht....

Hab mir jetzt eine netten Tour aus den o.g. Tracks gebastelt und in einem alten Thread auch noch einen Link zu Scans eines Vor Ort Erhältlichen Faltblattes gefunden: http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/5272 Dank geht an Astrokill 

Ja mal schaun wie es sich ausgeht, vieleich ist ja am Trasimeno See so schee das wir verlängern und ein andermal die Tour in CT drehen. 

(F)rohe Ostern!


----------



## Helmut Vogel (31. März 2009)

_mike_ schrieb:


> [...] aber so gut ist mein italenisch leider (noch) nicht....



... dann will ich dir mal ein wenig auf die Sprünge helfen:

"IN ITALIANO - INGLESE" heißt "auf Italienisch und Englisch".

Also solltest du doch mit dem Buch klarkommen. Oder bist du völlig Fremdsprachen-resistent?


Außerdem soll es auch Wörterbücher geben...


----------



## dieger (26. April 2009)

Servus an alle,
bin öfters in der Chinque Terre (im Ort: Levanto auf'm Campingplatz) und hab einige Touren gefahren (mehr oder weniger frei Schnautze) aber oft super Touren.
Wer Interesse hat kann mir gerne ne PN schicken, dem schick' ich dann die Tracks, ohne Gewähr und ohne Beschreibung (dafür hab ich keine Zeit).
PS: nicht sauer sein, wenn ich nicht sofort antworte, bin selten Zuhause


----------



## rotzifotzi (4. Mai 2010)

*auftau*

Hat wer einen Tip für Campingplatz in Levanto + Tourentips in und um Cinque Terre? Gardasee fällt Wettertechnisch ins Wasser - CT wäre das nächste... Bin mit Familie da also nix Finale nur biken...

Offen für jede Meinung.
Gruß,
Rotzifotzi


----------



## kroun (5. Mai 2010)

fahr doch ein stück weiter nach Finale Ligure!  http://www.bikehotelsfinaleligure.it/de/willkommen.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## superstef (5. Mai 2010)

Bin vor 2 Jahren in Levanto gewesen und dort ne echt schöne Tour gefahren - schau mal unter http://www.ride-on.info/2006/index.php5?next=touriframe&sregion=68 ganz unten (also unter den Tourenbeschreibungen von Finale) die Tourenbeschreibung an....zum GPX-Download dann mit dem link auf bikemap (wird demnächst auch direkt auf http://www.ride-on.info möglich sein).

Viel Spass und Ride-on
Stefan


----------



## micha65 (13. Juni 2012)

Wir waren mit einigen Freunden in Bonassola gleich neben Levanto, als Startpunkt zum Mountainbiken wars ideal da viel Platz für die Fahrräder und genug Unterbringungsmöglichkeiten. Heißt "La Francesca", hier der Link http://www.ferienwohnungencinqueterre.de


----------



## mtbforum (7. April 2013)

Hallo,
hast du zufällig die Tracks noch?

Danke


----------

